

The fall of Arthur Andersen (2002) - vostrocity
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-0209010315sep01-story.html#page=1

======
fasteo
I was working in Arthur Andersen when it collapsed after the Enron scandal.
Everything was so fast that nobody knew what was happening. We had a couple of
meetings with our partners and they said that everything was fine, that it was
serious issue, but we should not worry to much about it.

Few weeks later, Arthur Andersen dissolved and Bearing Point[1] was born.

I left the company 6 months later; not sure how they did.

[1] [http://www.bearingpoint.com/en-other/](http://www.bearingpoint.com/en-
other/)

